# Psychisch welzijn > Geestelijke gezondheid >  Feedback G-schema App

## martijns

Hey iedereen!

Voor mijn afstudeerproject ben ik bezig om een APP te ontwikkelen waarmee ik mensen die cognitieve gedragstherapie volgen/volgde wil ondersteunen in het volhouden van nieuw gedrag. Na verschillende mensen en experts gesproken te hebben bleek er behoefte voor een verkort digitaal G-schema.

Mijn vraag is eigenlijk of jullie dit ook interessant vinden?
We hebben een testversie gemaakt, waarbij mensen een verkort G-schema op hun smartphone kunnen invullen en later kunnen terugkijken.
De link om deze app te proberen is: https://play.google.com/apps/testing/com.martijn.hello
Deze APP maakt geen gebruik van internetverbinding, en alle data blijft op je smartphone. Niemand, zelf ikzelf niet, heeft toegang tot wat je invult.

Dit is de eerste functie van de APP, maar meerdere functies zijn nog in ontwikkeling.
Echter is feedback vanuit jullie voor mij enorm belangrijk. 

Hebben jullie tips of interesse, stuur gerust een mailtje, we zullen gegarandeerd reageren!
[email protected] 

Groeten,
Martijn

----------


## tommie21

Hoi Martijn,
Ik heb je app gedownload en een aantal dagen gebruikt. ik ben er erg over te spreken. Hij is simpel en snel voor tussendoor op het werk of onderweg. 
Misschien is het een idee om een kopje uitdaging van gedachten toe te voegen? Het is niet heel essentieel maar gewoon een idee.
Succes en ik ben benieuwd wat het gaat worden  :Wink:

----------


## martijns

Hey Tommie21,

Bedankt voor het testen, het is goed om te zien dat de app door verschillende gebruikers als fijn & handig wordt ervaren. Dit is slechts de eerste versie en bovendien het eerste onderdeel van de app. We zijn hard op weg feedback vanuit gebruikers door te voeren en te beginnen met de andere onderdelen voor 'piekeren', 'paniek' en 'planning'. We zullen je feedback over de aanvulling van het G-schema meenemen. Bedankt!

Groeten,
Martijn

----------

